# Sandbar sharks



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone catch sandbar sharks on Casted baits in the winter?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, depending on how far you can cast. Most of my casted baits have been blacktips, spinners, etc. 

Sandbars are usually just a little further, and unfortunately I seem to find them. They are a lot of fun on spinning gear, though.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that Chris (lowprofile) caught a number of big sandbars on casted baits here last winter. Hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah it seems on the east coast on the South Carolina georgia coast they catch sandbars on casted baits. Also I think they catch a bunch in sanibel on Casted baits. My friend sent me picture of sandbars in a foot of water there last christmas


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sharks will go where the food is. They have for thousands of years.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/destin-142692/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/another-night-destin-143331/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/little-chilly-panhandle-video-144611/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/shes-fire-143953/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/destin-sharks-146904/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/fort-walton-sharking-148146/


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/hunt-giant-reds-destin-261249/

I've caught plenty of blacktips and sharpnose on the long rod as well, a possible spinner that I never 100% ID'd and one bull. Only got spooled once.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome thanks lowprofile. I guess the bite isnt as fast with sandbars as it is blacktips though?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've noticed over the years, the cooler the water gets, the sand bars come close the beach into the shallower waters....


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You'll get a decent amount of sandbars now. If you want the bigger boys you have to battle through the sandbars. They are fun on spinning gear. Never caught one on my smaller conventionals, though.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

I will have to try for them soon then. I only use spinning gear so a 6 foot shark gives you your money worth on 7000 and 8000 series penns. They don't jump do they. I've wanted to break my rods several times with blacktips


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I caught a nice samdbar on a fierce 8000. They won't dump line, just heavy. Much more girthier then a blacktip or spinner.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You really have to be able to read a beach to catch them consistently on cast baits. They are always there but they aren't in the first gut on every stretch of beach, especially during the day. You have to find a good highway and a cut for them to Comfortably move from outside the second sand bar into the first gut. It's easy to find these spots when the surf is up but they change weekly. Also look for a nice flat that extends out to a deep second gut. You'll come across these every now and then and they are shark magnets. Mostly because of all the whiting and smaller fish that hang out on them. Almost every video of hammers up close to the beach take place on or near one of these flats.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Catch more of them than others and their Protected .. !


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> Catch more of them than others and their Protected .. !


Just because they are abundant in the gulf doesn't mean they have substantially large numbers. The ban of long lining and protection of certain species has helped them come back and hopefully they will be re evaluated in the future. As far as eating them goes, bulls, sand bars, hammers and tigers have piss poor quality meat that takes more effort to make taste good than is worth it. So there's really no reason to complain about their protection.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

And I've read that sandbars main predator is the tiger shark. So kind of need these sandbars to become unprotected.

Probably wouldn't use one. Most of the ones I catch are a little too big for bait.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> And I've read that sandbars main predator is the tiger shark. So kind of need these sandbars to become unprotected.
> 
> Probably wouldn't use one. Most of the ones I catch are a little too big for bait.


And yet the biggest recorded tiger caught on the panhandle this year was on half a king....

Tiger sharks are active shark killers and they prey on any shark they come across. That's why the sand bars main predator is a tiger shark. Bulls, hammers and makos aren't shark hunters. Sure they'll Eat them if given the opportunity but there are better baits to target each. 

I'm sure most people think you should use huge baits for great whites too, but I'll be the first to recommend a 2lb chunk of tuna. 

Stick with the 30" sharp nose and Bonita for bait and you'll get a decent tiger.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> And yet the biggest recorded tiger caught on the panhandle this year was on half a king....
> 
> Tiger sharks are active shark killers and they prey on any shark they come across. That's why the sand bars main predator is a tiger shark. Bulls, hammers and makos aren't shark hunters. Sure they'll Eat them if given the opportunity but there are better baits to target each.
> 
> ...


Oh I know. Just depends what the sharks are on. My buddy caught 5 very healthy tigers in a week. All on blacktip chunks. And he caught his best tiger on a cownose that I missed by about 2 hrs. 

I have cownose, 2 very big bobos, amberjack, and a jack crevalle in the freezer. Hopefully I can get out there Friday and saturday


----------

